# Taping inside corners



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

I use a tape puller for putting on all my tapes, inside corners too. I throw the tape on and go with a flusher , never used a roller because i put the tape on tight enough. I make the tape full with mud from the flusher but it never leaves too much mud on, it pretty much just puts the tape in the corner but no layer of mud on. I have seen people who use the bazooka and then roll and then flush their inside corners and the corners have a nice coat of mud after just taping. Is there any way I can get a coat of mud on my angle like that by using the tape puller? Also, The mud for tape puller compared to a bazooka is a lot thinner.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Are you using a Supertaper or a sh1tbox ? Either way it shouldn't matter. Bazooka mud is just as thin as yours if not thinner. Sounds like you are not getting enough mud on your tape. If you were you would be fine.

I don't use a roller either but I do put some mud on top of my tape with a tube first before flushing.


https://youtu.be/7r8bKNc7noQ


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Rolling your tape with a quality roller and glazing your tape with a quality angle head will make a HUGE difference in how square, clean, tight, and consistent your corners will finish out. This will also significantly reduce tearing and scoring tape. Best to roll, and glaze with an angle head if you finish with angle heads. Tape coat is so crucial in corners.


----------



## jam4260 (Jan 8, 2016)

Terrence35 said:


> I use a tape puller for putting on all my tapes, inside corners too. I throw the tape on and go with a flusher , never used a roller because i put the tape on tight enough. I make the tape full with mud from the flusher but it never leaves too much mud on, it pretty much just puts the tape in the corner but no layer of mud on. I have seen people who use the bazooka and then roll and then flush their inside corners and the corners have a nice coat of mud after just taping. Is there any way I can get a coat of mud on my angle like that by using the tape puller? Also, The mud for tape puller compared to a bazooka is a lot thinner.




You would have to angle box the tapes after using your corner flusher to get a heavy coat on them , as the corner roller forces compound through the perforations in the angle tape making more compound on the surface of the tape , plus the bazooka put on lots more compound behind the tape to push through the holes when rolled with angle roller, angle tapes are a lot stronger when rolled in with corner roller , with corner flusher the tape just sits on top of the compound and dose not get forced through the perorations in the angle tape as well, resulting in a weaker corner


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

....


----------



## Terrence35 (Aug 25, 2012)

mudslingr said:


> Are you using a Supertaper or a sh1tbox ? Either way it shouldn't matter. Bazooka mud is just as thin as yours if not thinner. Sounds like you are not getting enough mud on your tape. If you were you would be fine.
> 
> I don't use a roller either but I do put some mud on top of my tape with a tube first before flushing.
> 
> ...


I tried this method today and I really liked it. I used my tape puller like always but put less mud on than usual, just enough to stick the tape on in the corner. Then I went around with the tube and inside corner applicator and applied mud on to the tape. Then I flushed it with a 3 inch flusher. This made my inside corners looking real nice. It's like a I coated my angles while taping them. This is going to make coating the angles later on very easy.


----------



## David Henry (Dec 27, 2020)

That's amazing! I used to watch this video on youtube and I tried it.


----------

